# Протрузии компремируют корешки или протрузии не могут физически компремировать их?



## дрон43 (1 Окт 2012)

Владимир Николаевич,есть вопрос.Существует два мнения :1-протрузии компремируют корешки,2-протрузии не могут физически компремировать их.Вы какого мнения придерживаетесь?


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (1 Окт 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Владимир Николаевич,есть вопрос.Существует два мнения :1-протрузии компремируют корешки,2-протрузии не могут физически компремировать их.Вы какого мнения придерживаетесь?


Отвечая на Ваш вопрос следует ответить, что на формирование компрессии или компрессионного синдрома влияет совокупность факторов: впервую очередь пространственное расположение протрузии, есть или нет сужение корешкового отверстия?; анатомически ширина позвоночного канала (стеноз? есть или нет), уровень повреждения позвоночно-двигательного сегмента, степень сколиотической дуги (кифотическая деформация); формирование корешковой компрессии происходит при выходе корешка из корешкового отверстия (внецентровое давление на диск) с формированием отека и денервационными нарушениями.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (1 Окт 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Существует два мнения :1-протрузии компремируют корешки,2-протрузии не могут физически компремировать их.


 
Тут не может существовать двух мнений, могут существовать только лишь два состояния: 1. либо протрузия компрометирует корешок, 2. либо протрузия не компрометирует корешок! Вопрос ради вопроса - очень "хороший" вопрос, для форума, который живет и процветает вопросами.


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (2 Окт 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Тут не может существовать двух мнений, могут существовать только лишь два состояния: 1. либо протрузия компрометирует корешок, 2. либо протрузия не компрометирует корешок! Вопрос ради вопроса - очень "хороший" вопрос, для форума, который живет и процветает вопросами.


О чем речь? Какой вопрос ради вопроса? Если говорим о компрессионном синдроме, давайте четко выражать свои мысли и знание анатомии исходя из пространственного расположения дискогенной патологии и нарушения биомеханики позвоночно-двигательных сегментов, кто ясно мыслит тот ясно излагает!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2012)

Сидит чукча на берегу. Рыбу ловит.
Всплывает американская подлодка.
Капитан выходит, спрашивает (по английски), как рыбалка. Чукча по английски отвечае.
Уплыла американская подлодка.

Всплывает русская, капитан выходит.
-Слышь, чукча, а куда американцы поплыли?
-35 градусов на зюйд-вест
-Ты, чукча, не умничай. Лучше рукой махни, а каком направлении поплыли.

Вывод.
Не важно кто из нас чукча. Важно кто первым нажмет на кнопку.
Что-то, Вы, доктора, умничаете.


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (2 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сидит чукча на берегу. Рыбу ловит.
> Всплывает американская подлодка.
> Капитан выходит, спрашивает (по английски), как рыбалка. Чукча по английски отвечае.
> Уплыла американская подлодка.
> ...


Да чего тут умничать, конкретный вопрос, конкретный ответ!
Юмор прелестный, браво!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (2 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что-то, Вы, доктора, умничаете.


 
Вот и я о том же ... хорош умничать! (поясняю: мнения и вопросы, вырванные из конкретной клинической ситуации [которые, мягко говоря, есть *софизм*] - ненужные (! опасные) и далекие от потребностей клинической вертеброневрологии феномены). имхо: на эту тему пора вешать мощный амбарный замок со склада модераторов.


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (2 Окт 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Вот и я о том же ... хорош умничать!


Умным людям всегда есть о чем подискуссировать, приятно было пообщаться!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2012)

До встречи на страницах форума, у пациента.


----------

